# [SOLVED] Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey ive been having graphic card issues it seems that its overheating when i play the game called Counter-Strike : Conditionzero it seems i can play 100 fps for 20 minutes then suddenly it drops down to 15 fps for 5 minutes then it goes back to normal but it keeps doing this everysingle day.
and its an on board graphic card

Graphic Card: Nvidia GeForce 9100
Operating System : 64 bit
Windows Vista SP1 
Ram : 6.00GB
Processor : AMD Pheonom(tm)9550 Quad-Core Processor 2.20GHz
Model : a6720y HP Pavilion


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Are you monitoring the temperature while this is happening to confirm the overheating? Overheating with usually give you artifacts and other graphic aberrations to indicate high temps. Something you can do is go into your graphics settings and look for an option that says "Enable vertical sync" or "sync every frame." Enable this option. Let me know if you can definitely confirm overheating.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

The GeForce 9100 is an integrated chipset, I think, so overheating is unlikely. This is your computer, correct? http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-a6720y-phenom/4505-3118_7-33561679.html


----------



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Yes thats my computer and when it starts to lag the temp is 118C


----------



## FirefighterJon (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

I know its overheating or not getting enough fan movement or power to keep the fans going or something, I ran 2-3 programs on his computer to confirm fan speed, including the one by EVGA and he has 2 fans according to it running 2000 rpms average, and it wont allow him to edit speed, and his GPU temperature at idle on desktop is around 102 C and in game is 118-125. His core CPU is also a little warmer than should be aswell.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Is this a new computer? If so, it sounds like someone jacked up mounting the heatsink at the factory. Alternatively, if you dropped or jarred the computer recently, it's possible you knocked the heatsink loose.


----------



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Well its not so new i got it like couple months back.. and when i first got it , it didint act this way at all but when months passed seems that something went wrong and how could i fix this if possible?i looked inside the computer and the heatsink is still there. and the fan on the heatsink is working.
and when i just put a small regular fan next to it , it seems the temp went down when i was looking at it and when i stopped it was going up


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

It only takes a little bit of misalignment with regards to the heatsink to drastically change your operating temperatures. If you are confident enough to reseat it yourself, I would definitely try that and see if it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

ok so all i do is move it around a bit and see if that helps?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Hello,

What is the "power supply unit" - name and wattage?


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Ideally, you'd just pop it off and stick it back on, but you'd probably want to apply new thermal paste. Honestly, if you've never done it before, you might want to find someone more experienced.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

How to apply thermal paste

Go here for instructions: ( Choose AMD )
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

i dont kno the power suply name and unit . think you'd have to google for it not sure what it is


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

open up the side of the pc and look at it where the power cord plugs into it.


----------



## bosanski (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

i got the problem Fixed i had to clean out the heatsink beacuse there was so much dust in there all the air couldnt go to the graphic card and cool it down fast enough


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*

Glad you got it sorted.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## Rattleglans (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce 9100 Issues*



bosanski said:


> i got the problem Fixed i had to clean out the heatsink beacuse there was so much dust in there all the air couldnt go to the graphic card and cool it down fast enough


I'm pretty sure I have the same exact computer, and i am having the same exact issues. I will try to look into this and I will see what happens


----------

